
Sub-optimal cholesterol response to statins and risk of cardiovascular disease - DVassallo
https://heart.bmj.com/content/early/2019/04/16/heartjnl-2018-314253
======
LinuxBender
Is it possible that we are treating symptoms (high cholesterol) vs the root
causes and just making issues worse? e.g. metabolic syndrome, chronic
inflammation, etc?

